#ubuntu-rs 2011-06-06
<promis> jel koristi neko ovaj ubuntu one?
<dbm> Pozdrav
<Beretta021> yo
<dbm> Neko koristi backtrack 5?
<astroshima_> Pozrdav ljudi, gde mogu da dobijem pomoć kako da aktiviram 3D hardversku akceleleraciju za za ATI Radeon 4670?
<anon__> ne radi forum
<uros1> ne ardi, ali na ping se odaziva mislim da nije do servera
<Githzerai> z
<ackanao> pozz
<Ddpbf> з
<ackanao> zeza li nekog forum?
<Ddpbf> све
<Ddpbf> :>
<ackanao> ok. proveravam
<Githzerai> meni radi najnormalnije????
<uros1> ovde
<uros1> malo zeza sajt
<ackanao> zeza malko :)
#ubuntu-rs 2011-06-07
<Anpu_> Beretta021: jel tu negde githz?
<Beretta021> naisao je
<Beretta021> pa izasao
<Anpu_> :S
<Anpu_> ok hvala
<Anpu_> ima li neko iskustva sa ovom greskom: waiting for xserver to shut down freefontpath fpe unix 7100
<Anpu_> ?
<liti> dobar dan
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<Milos_SD> da li mozda postoji neki hack da da iskoristim malo RAM-a kao VRAM (kao ram za graficku karticu)?
<Milos_SD> imam uzasnih problema od kada sam uzeo novi monitor koji ima 1920x1080 rezoluciju...
<Milos_SD> cesto mi graficka ostaje bez memorije :(
<Milos_SD> pa, se sve uspori ili nesto cak nece ni da se otvori (tvtime na primer)
<Milos_SD> graficka mi je Nvidia 7600 GT 256MB vram-a
#ubuntu-rs 2011-06-08
<liti> dobro vece
<maletaski> ehey uros1
<uros1> ček telefon
<maletaski> :D
<uros1> jo sale
<maletaski> pa živ li si :D
#ubuntu-rs 2011-06-09
<mare> terminal chat :P pozdrav svima
<mare> e jel neko tu imam jedno pitanje
<dungodung> uvek je neko tu
<mare> oke ovako ,prelistao sam sve moguce, ja koristim ubuntu kao dual boot sa winom, ali brat hoce da mu samo ubuntu instaliram
<mare> pitanje je sledece kada je sve formatirano u ext4 , i instal samo ubuntu, da li bez problema mogu da vratim posle na win
<mare> jer cuo sam da imaju neki ljudi problema ,da nece da butuje disk windowsa
<mare> citao sam po nasim forumima ali nigde konkretan odgovor na ovo pitanje ne mogu da nadjem  konkretan odgovor
<mare> :(
<ivanblago> jel neko video onu stranicu o elektronskim cigaretama na vikiju?
<dbm> pozdrav
#ubuntu-rs 2011-06-10
<Githzerai> z
<Githzerai> ima li neko da koristi identi.ca ?
<Beretta021> fataj djuru
<Beretta021> on koristi
<Beretta021> :P
<dungodung> on rece da je nesto pukao web interfejs sinoc
<Githzerai> Reko da nakačim identi.ca na sajt, pa prvo da vidim ima li neko odavde ko ga zapravo koristi :)
<Beretta021> fejsbuk je buducnost!!!!
<Beretta021> :>
<Beretta021> o dungodung ziv li si
<Githzerai> Beretta021: ajd opet :P
<Beretta021> hahaha
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> da je dalibor tu odma bi popio ban
<dungodung> Beretta021: nego sta nego ziv :D
<Beretta021> video si i topic na kanalu
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> pa ne javljas se maki
<Beretta021> :P
<dungodung> pa jbg, bio sam zauzet
<dungodung> projekti, ispit, ovo ono
<dungodung> idem uskoro na sastanak palugasha
<Beretta021> :)
<dungodung> ako nas bude trojica, bice dobro XD
<Beretta021> oho
<Beretta021> cuti bre
<Beretta021> ja ove lugonsce nagovaram na rostilj
<Beretta021> oni nece
<dungodung> haha
<dungodung> mozda te se plase
<Beretta021> hahaha
<Beretta021> ne odgovor je mogli bi
<Beretta021> a to se nikad ne desi
<Beretta021> :P
<dungodung> ccc
<Githzerai> brate, još kad bih ja umeo da se snađem sa ovim identi.ca ....
<Githzerai> још да видимо да ли ради....
<Githzerai> http://identi.ca/ubuntusrbija
<Githzerai> brate, ja ovo ne umem da namestim :mad:
<Githzerai> ok, ljudi, imap problem sa WP i identi.ca, ima li neko iskustva sa tim?
<promis> ne ja
<mare> poz
<mare> jedno pitanjce, ako neko koristi windows i isti mu padne , a imao je samo c particiju, da li je moguce pristupiti podacima koji su bili na c particiji preko live diska ubunta i iskopirati fajlove koje zeli da sacuva na flesh?
<mare> ljudi jel neko ovde pise nesto a ja ne vidim ili niko ne pise nista
<promis> može
<Anpu> http://blip.tv/kde/kwin-opengl-es-2-0-support-4777596
 * bojce is away: Brzo ću nazad :)
<crax0> hi
<crax0> zz
<crax0> ima li koga ? :)
<crax0> da je raspolozen za pricu
<crax0> svi ste idleri :(
<uros1> nikad svi nisu sve :-D
<crax0> :)
<crax0> interesuje me necije misljenje o BSD OS-u (OS-ovima xD )
<uros1> ah to pitaj Beretta021 on čačka njih
 * crax0 slaps Beretta021 gumenom patkicom smack~!smack~!smack~!
<crax0> hello yoda
<webmasteryoda> hello
<crax0> igras li se ti sa bsd-ovima :)
 * crax0 slaps ChanServ kiselim kupusom!!!
<webmasteryoda> jok.... blue screen of death nisam vidjao od mog raskida sa windowsom.... :D
<crax0> hahah
<crax0> ne to bre xD
<crax0> BSD os
<webmasteryoda> cek cek
<crax0> Ne igram ose mi sa prozorima ;)
<webmasteryoda> mislis ono sa crvenim djavolima
<crax0> Pitam koknretno za neki bsd , tipa FreeBSD
<crax0> yeah upravo to
<webmasteryoda> ma jok bre..... ja sam duboko pobozna licnost
<webmasteryoda> :D
<crax0> :>
<webmasteryoda> e zezam se jos od prvog vagona
<webmasteryoda> :D
<webmasteryoda> sry
<crax0> Bas kad mi zatreba neki BSDovac svi pospali
<uros1> Bane, khm,khm, koliko duboka?
<webmasteryoda> ma jok bre .... zezam se
<webmasteryoda> :D
<uros1> duboko poštujem
<webmasteryoda> ja sam covek od nauke
<crax0> +1337
<crax0> :>
<webmasteryoda> samo steven hawking , ajnštajn, itd..
<webmasteryoda> :D
<webmasteryoda> ali ozbiljno
<crax0> Izludece te :>
<crax0> ...........(Y)
<crax0> ..........(º-º)
<crax0> -.----,()-,-()---< {@
<crax0> ....... (_)-(_)
<crax0> uh
 * crax0 runs around the channel like a mad cat......
<crax0> Stops In front of webmasteryoda .....
<crax0> Holds out her hand and Shows webmasteryoda the Colorful  >*< >*< >*< >*< FireFlys She Caught for them >*< >*< >*< >*<
<crax0> Ah ta umestnost ;>
 * bojce is back (gone 00:55:47)
 * bojce is back (gone 00:56:05)
 * bojce is back (gone 00:56:23)
<webmasteryoda> lol
<webmasteryoda> ovde se pevaju pesmice o meni
<webmasteryoda> thx
<webmasteryoda> :D
<crax0> :D
<crax0> Okay
<crax0> hi githzerai
<crax0> nadam se da si BSD maher ;>
<Githzerai> crax0: zavisi. :)
<crax0> pa koristis li koji ? :>
<Githzerai> trenutno ne, i zapravo nisam odavno (note to self: BSD se sledeći instalira)
<crax0> Okay
<crax0> ajde ljudi
<crax0> odoh malo do grada
<crax0> gn
<crax0> cya
#ubuntu-rs 2011-06-11
<Githzerai> combuster: igrao se postavkama u pacmancond
<Githzerai> sry, pogrešan prozor
<Githzerai> :)
<AleAngel> zopppp
<uros1> hello
<AleAngel> su svi tu?
<uros1> počnite vi bez mene, dolazim za 10 min
<AleAngel> nema stanislava
<webmasteryoda> ej cao
<webmasteryoda> i ja sam tuđ
<webmasteryoda> tu
<webmasteryoda> :D
<webmasteryoda> ali i meni treba 10 min
<uros1> ma saću ja
<webmasteryoda> !rakija
<webmasteryoda> uf
<webmasteryoda> onaj bot sa rakijom umro
<webmasteryoda> a vid ovog lubotu3
<webmasteryoda> nešto oće
<webmasteryoda> :D
<webmasteryoda> kaže: Sorry, I don't know anything about 'rakija'
<AleAngel> su ovo neke interne prozivke?
<webmasteryoda> xaxaxaxaxaxaxa
<AleAngel> hehehe nisu
<webmasteryoda> nije mi nimalo ql Å¡to je ukinuta rakija na kanalu
<webmasteryoda> Å¡ta sada da pijem
<webmasteryoda> :D
<AleAngel> joda jel znas ovaj sajt Cleverbot?
<AleAngel> ja se tu sit ispricam :D
<webmasteryoda> cleverbot..... hmmm.... nikad čuo
<combuster> kako bre nikad cuo
<webmasteryoda> majke mi
<combuster> samo joj reci kazi osam
<combuster> da vidis sta ce ti odgovori
<webmasteryoda> aj sad cu da vidim
<AleAngel> ekstra je
<combuster> moram restart brb
<webmasteryoda> jel to celeverbot.com
<webmasteryoda> cleverbot.com
<uros1> tu sam
<uros1> stanislava nema i nema ga nikako ni na gchatu
<AleAngel> e steta
<uros1> bas
<AleAngel> urose jesi pogledao ono sto sam ti poslao?
<uros1> jesam
<AleAngel> jel valja sta?
<uros1> super je tekst ali ga valja stavi u power point
<uros1> ili impress kak god
<AleAngel> dobro videcu da ga turim u power point
<combuster> jel ti se to samo omace za powerpoint ?
<uros1> ne
<uros1> tražili su zbog njihovih mašina
<combuster> bojce, tempban za ovog momka :)
<combuster> :D :D :D just kiddin :)
<AleAngel> aaaaaaaaaaa ne verujem koja je ekstenzija za to? Dal mogu da ponesem svoju masinu?
<uros1> :'(
<bojce> uf, umalo da mi se omakne ruka :D
<combuster> itchy trigger finger
<bojce> ma exportuj iz Impressa u pdf...
<uros1> e to
<AleAngel> super
<bojce> i onako svaki pdf pregledaš ima opciju prezentacije ;)
<AleAngel> da znam to je super
<AleAngel> mogu ja da krenem sa iznosenjem neke statistike vezane fb grupu
<webmasteryoda> go
<combuster> facebook ? ovo je tek za ... hahah ajd necu vise da trolujem
<AleAngel> e ovako broj ljudi se povecao na za nekih 30+
<AleAngel> dodati su linkovi ka stanici sajta i foruma
<Anpu> ijao fb qq
<AleAngel> i okaceni linkovi ka planeti
<AleAngel> ljudi su se aktivirali i zahvaljujuci stfaci
<AleAngel> koji je isto dosta aktivan
<AleAngel> za sada je sve u usponu
<combuster> dok se dize dobro je
<webmasteryoda> :D
<AleAngel> ima mala anketa
<AleAngel> hehehe
<AleAngel> :D
<AleAngel> za sada sve funkcionise ok
<AleAngel> sad ne znam stanislav je pricao o fb stranici
<AleAngel> nema ga
<webmasteryoda> anketa je fingirana.... nemoguce da kde koriste samo dvojica
<webmasteryoda> :D
<webmasteryoda> Å¡alim se. naravno
<AleAngel> ali mislim da je zele njome da poveca marketing ka svim ljudima na fb
<AleAngel> glupo je da pricam u njegovo ime
<AleAngel> jer ne znam koji su mu argumenti za otvaranje stranice pored grupe
<AleAngel> i deljenje grupe i stranice sto se posla tice i tematike
<webmasteryoda> ok.... ajde i ja da kazem rec dve
<webmasteryoda> sto se tice grupe..... tu sam bio od pocetka
<webmasteryoda> ali se slazem da je ovo sada jako dobro
<webmasteryoda> jer se vise ljudi aktivno ukljucilo u rad
<webmasteryoda> tu tendenciju svakako treba da zadrzimo
 * grakic kaže svima zdravo
<webmasteryoda> pozdrav gorane
<bojce> zdravo Gorane
<webmasteryoda> takodje smatram da bi trebalo ukljuciti sto veci broj ljudi koji imaju fb nalog
<webmasteryoda> bez toga nema sirenja krugova
<maletaski> pozdrav
<webmasteryoda> i rasta grupe
<AleAngel> da u pravu je joda
<webmasteryoda> a to je kljucno i za promociju samog ubuntua, sto i jeste glavni cilj
<webmasteryoda> e sad
<webmasteryoda> sto se tice odnosa grupe i stranice
<webmasteryoda> smatram da grupa treba da bude vise kao zajednica nas koji inache koristimo fb
<webmasteryoda> a stranica da bude onako informativnog karaktera
<AleAngel> meni je bas krivo sto nema stanislava hteo sam da cujem plan ako ima oko stranice
<webmasteryoda> vidjao sam po fejsu da stranice mogu da imaju ugradjen rss
<mare> tako i jeste, ona je kao deo foruma, potrebno jeimati stranicu da bu ubuntu primetili ljudi koji nemaju pojma sta predstavlja
<webmasteryoda> pa bi bilo dobro ulinkovati planetu i fb stranicu
<AleAngel> pametno zboris yoda
<webmasteryoda> thx druze
<AleAngel> lepa bi to mreza bila
<webmasteryoda> ja imam dosta iskustva u vezi sa fb promocijom
<webmasteryoda> tako da cu u svakom slucaju pomoci
<webmasteryoda> to se podrazumeva
<webmasteryoda> sto se tice samog statusa fb grupe i stranice o tome necu da pricam
<AleAngel> meni je fb upaljen pa upaljen to vreme mogu da odvojim za promociju ubuntu-a
<AleAngel> dobro to je poznato
<webmasteryoda> jer tu nismo ni napravili neki pomak...... ali to verovatno ni nije moguce s obzirom na politiku ubuntua
<webmasteryoda> tako da je ovo sve stvar dobre volje nas pojedinaca
<webmasteryoda> ali je najmanje sto zajednica moze i treba da ucini
 * grakic misli da su FB grupe nefunkcionalne i da ih treba ugasiti. Fan page je bolja ideja za marketing, ima svoj RSS i može se ubaciti na veb stranu.
<AleAngel> sta kazu ostali?
<uros1> ubii me telefon samo još malo
<webmasteryoda> grakic je u pravu..... to smo i pricali gore
<mare> sto posto je neko iz majkrosofta na chatu i samo posmatra :)
<webmasteryoda> namena im je drugacija
<AleAngel> znaci pravimo i stranicu?
<webmasteryoda> pa ja mislim da je to stanislav napravio
<webmasteryoda> zar nije
<AleAngel> ne znam
<AleAngel> nisam obavesten
<AleAngel> niti me je kontaktirao
<webmasteryoda> nisam je video..... ali je bilo reci o tome na forumu
<uros1> okay
<uros1> tu sam
<uros1> e ljudi ovako
<mare> ostavite negde link za stranicu , da li na forumu ili u grupi na fejsu
<AleAngel> bilo je samo pitanje o nazivu
<drzare> поздрав свима
<uros1> suština fejsa je da otvori kanal prema zajednici
<webmasteryoda> tako je..... to je to
<drzare> око тога се бар сви слажемо :)
<uros1> i dobro bi bilo da bude dovoljno atraktivna da privuče korisnike da dođu da obiđu ovim redosledom
<uros1> 1. sajt
<uros1> 2. forum
<uros1> 3..4..5.. wiki kako god
<uros1> dakle sajt je primaran
<uros1> i on će biti atraktivan i afirmativan koliko to može da bude
<bojce> možda wiki i pre foruma, jer sadrži objašnjenja i gotova rešenja a da forum ostane kao mesto za rešavanje problema
<drzare> у том случају би било добро да на самом сајту увек има неких новости везане за рад саме заједнице?
<uros1> sekcija vesti inajava biće uredno održavana i ažurirana
<uros1> pa to jeste ideja
<uros1> e sad
<uros1> treba na dobar način naglasti da facebook stranica ili grupa kako god
<webmasteryoda> i jedno i drugo
<uros1> nije oficijelna stranica zajednice nego neformalna
<AleAngel> mogu tako i da glase
<mare> urose mogu li da ti kazem nesto
<AleAngel> nformalna grupa/stranica
<uros1> i plod aktivizma dobronamernih korisnika koji žele da promovišu ubuntu, floss i zajednicu
<webmasteryoda> da..... ali je sustina price da je ona ipak pod "budnim okom" zajednice
<webmasteryoda> da nije tako ne bi smo ni pricali o tome
<uros1> pa da
<webmasteryoda> tako je
<uros1> jer je u pitanju stranica koja nema administrativne alate koji su pod "kontrolom" zajednice, razumeš
<webmasteryoda> ali upravo zbog toga bi i trebalo da je vode ljudi iz zajednice
<webmasteryoda> da se ne bi otrglo kontroli
<mare> e ljudi zasto imate tu potrebu da se ogradjujete od fejbuka, kada 90 posto potencijalnih korisnika apsolutno ne zanima da li je to slobodna softver, i ja znam mnoge kojima se svideo ubuntu iz moje price ali ih ideologija slobodnog softvera uopste ne zanima
<webmasteryoda> mare.... ne otvaraj pandorinu kutiju sada .... :)
<uros1> mare: pa zato Å¡to i postojimo i radimo na promociji slobodnog softvera
<AleAngel> da mare brate
<drzare> хајде једно "банално " питање?
 * grakic se pita koliko vlasničkog javascripta izvršava svaki dan na računaru ;) A i ovaj UbuntuOne ga malo buni...
<drzare> колико људи стварно чини ЛоЗ-У?
<mare> samim tim sto na njemu reklamiramo slobodan softver cinimo i fejsbuk slobodnim :) al aj da ne otvaram pandoru
<webmasteryoda> stanite svi
<webmasteryoda> ajde da ovu pricu ne pretvaramo u to
<webmasteryoda> to je prica koja nema kraja
<uros1> dzare: http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/showteam.php
<webmasteryoda> a posto i canonical neslobodan software ne promovise, necemo ni mi
<uros1> khm, khm
<uros1> sad baš si ga ubo`
<uros1> elem
<AleAngel> elem
<webmasteryoda> ko ... jel ja.... :)
<uros1> tako stoje stvari
<uros1> dakle treba naći korektan naziv grupe i stranice
<AleAngel> znaci zakljucak je da kontaktiramo stanislava i da se izdogovaramo za stranicu?
<bojce> mare, jednostavan odgovor je da su nam kao zvaničnoj zajednici malo vezane ruke po nekim pitanjima od strane LoCo Saveta
<uros1> i korektan sadžaj
<drzare> uros1 је ли то комплетан списак њуди који чине ЛоЗ-у?
<webmasteryoda> pa da..... isto tako i ja mislim
<uros1> drzare: nije baš, fale saradnici na ovom spisku... sorry
<AleAngel> grupa i stranica mogu da se zovu
<AleAngel> neformalna stranica/grupa ubuntu srbije
<mare> ok sada sma malo skontao zasto se degradirate od fejsa, pa nista ako ima neke individue koja bi to pokrenula i imala nezvanicnu podrsku svih vas odlicno,, samo sto mislim da nema potrebe nigde da naglasavate da zajednica ne stoji iza stranice jer nigde ne pise i da stoji
<AleAngel> mozda je mare u pravu
<webmasteryoda> i ja se slazem s tim mare
<AleAngel> mozda i ne moramo nista ni da pisemo
<AleAngel> pametno
<webmasteryoda> mislim da stranica i grupa treba da se zovu Ubuntu Srbija
<webmasteryoda> i to je to
<webmasteryoda> ne treba da pise ni zvanicna ni nezvanicna
<grakic> uros1, mislim da se preteruje sa pozivanjem na loco savet i canonical. zaista, ubuntuone?
<AleAngel> sta administracija kaze
<grakic> AleAngel, ne vidim potrebu da postoji i grupa i stranica
<mare> slobodno stavite ubuntu srbija , to je to
<grakic> AleAngel, snažno zagovaram ideju da se grupa obriše
<uros1> grakic: zašto?
<AleAngel> koliko ja znam grupa ne moze da se obrise
<webmasteryoda> ima logike
<mare> ja s eovde slazem sa angelom jer je vrlo interna i izgleda kao deo foruma, a to nije poenta onoga sto zelite d apostignete na fejsbuku
<AleAngel> ima logike sta?
<webmasteryoda> zato sto ce postojanje i grupe i stranice buniti korisnike
<grakic> uros1, fan stranica je namenjena širenju ideje, ponaša se vidljivo na zidu, ima RSS dovod i bolje upravljanje
<uros1> aha, razumem ima bolje alate
<grakic> uros1, a imati oba samo zbunjuje
<uros1> morate mi pomoći meni je facebook terra incognita
<AleAngel> ajde onda da je obrisemo, samo mi recite kako?
<uros1> okay
<webmasteryoda> cekaj.... polako
<webmasteryoda> to treba dogovoriti sa ljudima koji su je i kreirali
<grakic> "Just removed all members of a group I created and then removed myself and the group has now gone from facebook land!..."
<grakic> ali to tek kada se napravi stranica i omogući ljudima da pređu preko
<AleAngel> znam sta pricas yoda ali od stvaranje grupe i stranice dodjosmo na brisanje
<mare> da kacimo porno sadrzaj na zidu pa mozda nam sami ugase :)
<webmasteryoda> :D
<AleAngel> hahahha da ili bolje teroristicke napade
<uros1> slikamo gole windowse i bam!
<mare> :)
<AleAngel> ajte malo ozbiljnosti
<webmasteryoda> pa da...... ali razmisli...... zaista je logicno
<webmasteryoda> pazi..... ja sam administraciju te grupe preuzeo kada je imala oko 130 clanova
<webmasteryoda> ako se ne varam
<webmasteryoda> sada ima oko 300
<webmasteryoda> tako da sam i ja na neki nacim emotivno vezan
<webmasteryoda> ali
<webmasteryoda> mislim da je logicno
<uros1> jel može neko da postavi linkove od svega što ubuntu srbija ima na facebook da vidimo i to
<webmasteryoda> da postoji samo stranica
<webmasteryoda> pa ima samo 2 grupe koliko ja znam
<AleAngel> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_51118583549&ap=1#!/home.php?sk=group_51118583549
<webmasteryoda> ali ona druga nema veze sa nama
<uros1> pa daj da vidim bre, Å¡to si se stis`o
<AleAngel> pa dadoh link
<mare> a sta je ovohttp://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=50987613846
<uros1> jedan ali ta druga?
<uros1> e hvala
<AleAngel> ova druga nema veze sa nama
<webmasteryoda> to je ta druga
<uros1> nije bitno ko je admin ove druge
<webmasteryoda> ali ta ce biti arhivirana uskoro
<webmasteryoda> drugim recima: izbrisana od strane fb-a
<AleAngel> ima jos neka sa 15 clanova
<uros1> cool
<mare> treba kontaktirati tog admina i obrisati tu koja nema veze sa nama
<uros1> ko je to?
<webmasteryoda> mare fb ce je obrisati
<mare> oke
<AleAngel> :D
<webmasteryoda> jer se stare grupe (SVE) brisu uskoro
<webmasteryoda> osim ako ih admini ne nadograde
<webmasteryoda> a ovaj to sigurno nece uraditi
<webmasteryoda> tako da je to to
<webmasteryoda> dakle da sumiramo
<grakic> webmasteryoda teško mi je da poverujem kako će FB nešto obrisati ;)
<webmasteryoda> hoće
<webmasteryoda> jer ne mogu da postoje dve vrste grupa
<webmasteryoda> ja sam imao 2 grupe
<webmasteryoda> i imao sam obavestenje
<webmasteryoda> da ce one biti obrisane
<webmasteryoda> evo ti info
<webmasteryoda> :
<grakic> webmasteryoda ok
<webmasteryoda> This group is scheduled to be archived
<webmasteryoda> Over the next few months, Facebook will be archiving all groups created using the old groups format. When this group is archived, its wall posts, photos and discussion threads will move to the new groups format, but group members will need to be re-added.
<uros1> dobro onda nam ostaje ova stranica
<grakic> uros1 nemamo stranicu, samo grupu
<uros1> aha ovo je grupa dakle
<webmasteryoda> tako je....
<uros1> dobro
<uros1> Ale nam ode u život
<maletaski> bre Uroše ništa neznaš oko FB :D
<uros1> poslaću mu log posle
<uros1> pa rekao sam terra incognita
<maletaski> ahaahhahah
<grakic> uros1 treba otvoriti "Ubuntu Srbija" fan stranu, i pozvati ljude sa postojeće grupe da se pridruže
<webmasteryoda> tako je....
<webmasteryoda> to je to
<uros1> e sad
<webmasteryoda> i onda ko se pridruzi pridruzi
<webmasteryoda> a ovi ostali nisu bitni
<webmasteryoda> dogovoriti datum brisanja
<uros1> kolko ljudi može da administrira tu grupu? tj
<webmasteryoda> ali naravno to sve dogovoriti sa kreatorima grupe
<grakic> uros1 koliko god je potrebno
<uros1> koliko ljudi bi uopšte moglo?
<uros1> okay
<webmasteryoda> da.... ali tu ima jedan problem
<uros1> dakle mogli bi da damo koordinatoru pravo nadgledanja
<webmasteryoda> admini moraju biti sigurni 100 %
<mare> mislim da ce onaj stanislav da odvali stranicu pun je energije decko
<webmasteryoda> jer svaki admin moze da brise sve ostale admine
<uros1> ne sekiraj se za to
<webmasteryoda> nema super admin
<uros1> okay
<grakic> uros1 webmasteryoda što uključuje i odgovornost da će čuvati FB lozinku
<grakic> uros1 webmasteryoda dakle HTTPS, i oprez
<mare> jedva cekam da napravite stranicu :) cimacu ljude da se upoznaju sa ubuntom
<grakic> uros1 webmasteryoda ima sada i ova nova dvofaktorska prijava
<uros1> još jedno pitanje
<webmasteryoda> da.... ali to nije profil... nego stranica..... to nema veze sa lozinkom
<uros1> ova naša grupa je vidljiva samo ukoliko imaš fb nalog
<webmasteryoda> znaci da svaki admin ima full control
<grakic> uros1 webmasteryoda ako imaš pristup nalogu, imaš pristup i stranici sa sve punom kontrolom
<uros1> može li daa se podesi da je vide ljudi i bez naloga
<grakic> fan stranice su vidljive i bez naloga
<uros1> aha i to je cool
<grakic> https://facebook.com/sropenoffice
<webmasteryoda> da..... ali ako dodas admina koji tebe posle obrise kao admina vise nemas nikakvu kontrolu
<uros1> onda sve vodi potrebi da se otvori fun page
<maletaski> evo i našeg primera :      http://www.facebook.com/MozillaSrbija
<mare> sve sam ovo lajkovao :D
<webmasteryoda> evo i jedne meni drage... :D
<webmasteryoda> http://www.facebook.com/Piratska
<maletaski> :D
<webmasteryoda> sta da vam kazem....... ja se slazem sa svim sto smo ovde dogovorili
<grakic> webmasteryoda pih ;)
<webmasteryoda> samo da vidimo sa starim adminima i kreatorima grupe
<webmasteryoda> :D
<uros1> ko su oni?
<webmasteryoda> mislim da je marko bogdanovic
<webmasteryoda> Aleksandar Andjelkovic
<webmasteryoda> Admin · Remove Admin
<webmasteryoda> Aleksandar Arvaji
<webmasteryoda> Admin · Remove Admin
<webmasteryoda> Aleksandar Stefanović
<webmasteryoda> Admin · Remove Admin
<webmasteryoda> Bane Grbić
<webmasteryoda> Admin · Remove Admin
<webmasteryoda> Dusan Nedeljkovic
<webmasteryoda> Admin · Remove Admin
<webmasteryoda> Marko Bogdanovic
<webmasteryoda> Admin · Remove Admin
<webmasteryoda> Milana Strk
<webmasteryoda> Admin · Remove Admin
<webmasteryoda> to su admini
<uros1> ok znam marka. stefacu, tebe, aleangela
<webmasteryoda> ja znam milanu
<webmasteryoda> i aleksandra
<webmasteryoda> arvaji je blazoni
<webmasteryoda> on je ok lik
<uros1> aha
<uros1> jest
<webmasteryoda> tako da nema problema
<uros1> dobro
<webmasteryoda> mislim da to treba videti sa markom
<uros1> u suštini ništa nije ni sporno osim
<webmasteryoda> ako se on slaze, onda je resena stvar
<uros1> sigurnosti i imena
<uros1> ali i ovo oko imena će se premostiti
<uros1> a za sigurnost ionako nema dobrg rešenja
<uros1> tako da je i to nerešivo
<webmasteryoda> Ma stavimo Ubuntu Srbija
<webmasteryoda> i nigde da ne pise ko stoji iza toga
<webmasteryoda> i to je to
<uros1> sekund telefon
<uros1> provaljen sam...
<webmasteryoda> kako to mislis
<grakic> webmasteryoda: Å¡ala mala
<webmasteryoda> :D
<webmasteryoda> moram da bezim...... žena oštri noževe......
<uros1> ajd
<webmasteryoda> c u later
<mare> odoh i ja sa chata, da vam kazem z akraj ne tripujte se , niko ne zna ko stoji iza grupe, srecno i javite link poz
<uros1> okay
<uros1> odoh na klopu brb
<drzare> има ли кога?
<drzare> бејах нешто заузет...
<drzare> треба ми инфо како да обришм  групу на фејсу http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=50987613846
<drzare> како би остало само оно што стварно има везе са зједницом у ширем смислу...
<mare> evo mene opet
<mare> sta se radi
<Githzerai> z
<drzare> треба ми инфо како да обришм  групу на фејсу http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=50987613846   како би остало само оно што стварно има везе са зједницом у ширем смислу...
<Anpu> drzare: ukloni sve clanove, kad ostanes sam u grupi, idi na leave group
<Anpu> trebalo bi da ti izbaci upozorenje da si ti poslednji clan i da ako napustis, grupa ce se ugasiti
<Anpu> tj obrisati
<Anpu> http://www.wikihow.com/Delete-a-Facebook-Group
<Anpu> http://romcartridge.blogspot.com/2010/08/how-to-delete-group-on-facebook.html
#ubuntu-rs 2011-06-12
<AleAngel> pozdrav
<AleAngel> da li neko zna kako da updejtujem 11.04 alpha 1 na zavrsnu verziju
<AleAngel> kada idem preko gui dobijem neku gresku, ne moze da skloni neki paket i ne moze da proracuna velicinu updejta
<AleAngel> probao sam i sudo apt-get update
<AleAngel> izlista mi samo ppa i kaze done
<promis> pa probaj nešto od ostalih komandi za apt
<promis> upgrade, dist-upgrade
<uros1> hi there
<opetnaistommestu> Hola! Najzad...
<promis> Ddpbf: imam ja log od juče, ostao mi u pidginu
<Ddpbf> promis: окачи га на форуму
<Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> састанак је био јавни
<opetnaistommestu> Zdravo, ljudi!
<promis> dobro
<Ddpbf> з
<promis> okačio sam
 * Ddpbf захваљује промису
<Ddpbf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/625491/
<promis> nameštaljka
#ubuntu-rs 2012-06-04
<TildaTurn> <O
#ubuntu-rs 2012-06-05
<TildaTurn> <O
<dbm> D'dan
<dbm> (Malo zeznuto vreme, al' za PC ubilo se) / Ipak je dobar dan :P
<Kostic> АААААААААААААААААААААААА!!! Како је ретардиран овај Гном 3... ИксФЦЕ није ништа бољи... Опенбокс за сада служи. Морам да озбиљно размотрим КДЕ када набавим бољу машину. :(
<Kostic> !! http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/w32flamer-microsoft-windows-update-man-middle
<lubotu3> Kostic: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kostic> Занимљив вин вирус.
<DDRK> pozdrav
<DDRK> samo da vam prijavim
<DDRK> da samo vama
<DDRK> radi link za wubi
<DDRK> ni na njihovom sajtu ne radi
<DDRK> pozdrav
<DDRK> !
#ubuntu-rs 2012-06-06
 * ekv sebe uvek pozdravlja y ogledalu .... laalalalala ja volim samo sebe ... llalalala jedinog sebe...
<SweetOfSerbia> Dobro jutro, moze li pomoc: "Failed to load session 'gnome'"?
<SweetOfSerbia> Beretta021 probudi se i pomozi :)
<banjalukaubuntu> pozdrav momci
<banjalukaubuntu> imam jedan problem
<banjalukaubuntu> ako moze neko pomoci
<banjalukaubuntu> kako se spojiti na XP shared files sa ubutu-a 12.04 u lokalnom lan
<banjalukaubuntu> Ima li koga ovdje?
<psycho> Zdravo !
<Atlantic777> zdravo!
<Kostic> Ћао..
<psycho> Sta se radii
<Atlantic777> sastančimo na #floss-magazin
<Atlantic777> upadaj :)
<Atlantic777> zapravo, već je kraj..
<psycho> E jbg
<Atlantic777> psycho: možemo li nekako da ti pomognemo ili si nam samo svratio u goste?
<psycho> Ma ono, svratio sam na ovu stranicu zato sto zelim da instaliram Ubunt...pa mozda dobijem neki savet..itd itd
<Atlantic777> aham... izvoli, pitaj :)
<psycho> Pocetnik sam u instaliranju ubunta
<psycho> A hteo bih da vidim kako izgleda taj OS
<Atlantic777> Da li si već preuzeo otisak diska za instalaciju?
<psycho> Jesam
<Atlantic777> Snimićeš ga na disk ili bi da probaš na flash?
<psycho> Dal mogu nesto da pokvarim pri instaliranju
<psycho> Ma moze i flesh
<Atlantic777> Pri instaliranju... fizički ne. Softverski da.
<Atlantic777> Isprobavanjem sistema bez instalacije ništa ne možeš da pokvariš.
<Atlantic777> Osim ako se iznenadiš koliko je sve dobro i lepo pa se cimneš i prospeš kafu po tastaturi. :)
<psycho> Hahahha
<Atlantic777> Znaš li šta je boot menu?
<psycho> Znam
<Atlantic777> Cool, i možeš da bootuješ sa usb uređaja?
<Atlantic777> Program koji ti treba se zove unetbootin.
<Atlantic777> Njime možeš da nabaciš to na flash.
<Atlantic777> Bootuješ, izabereš samo isprobavanje i to je to.
<psycho> Sta da nabacim ono sto sam skinuo ubuntu ?
<Atlantic777> da
<Atlantic777> vidićeš već u programu, vrlo je jednostavan
<Atlantic777> daš mu lokaciju gde je to što si skinuo, izabereš koji fleš 'oćeš i pustiš ga da odradi
<psycho> Imam usb 4 gb jel dovoljno ?
<Atlantic777> više nego dovoljno
<Atlantic777> oko 1 GB treba
<Atlantic777> Samo, time ćeš zgaziti sve podatke na flashu. Nadam se da to znaš.
<psycho> Ma oke..
<Atlantic777> A za instalaciju, vidi kod nas na sajtu. Imaš kompletno uputstvo.
<Atlantic777> kada instaliraš, možeš vrlo lako da zgaziš kompletan win ili podatke
<Atlantic777> Moraš da paziš na particije i tako to.
<Atlantic777> U suštini, sve je jasno i jednostavno, samo treba uvek paziti i lepo smireno polako obaviti da ne dođe do katastrofe.
<psycho> E to me jebe najvise te particije
<psycho> Al videcu, procitacu
<Atlantic777> Pitaj pre nego što klikneš ako nisi siguran.
<Atlantic777> Bolje tako nego da uništiš sebi hdd.
<Atlantic777> Ja jesam, više puta. :D
<psycho> Haha
<psycho> Al nema veze, pokusacu na moj stari Pc
<psycho> :)
<psycho> Atlantic hvala ti brate...
<psycho> Kad instaliram Ubuntu evo mene opet ovde :) :)
<Atlantic777> ok
#ubuntu-rs 2012-06-07
<brok> zdravo svima
<brok> imam jedno glupo pitanje
<brok> kako da udjem iz terninala u kantu
<brok> u Trash
<dbm> Zasto ti bi to radio lol?
<dbm> probaj ovako
<dbm> u terminalu ja sam na OSX, al ajd : cd /home/tvojusername/.local/share/Trash
<dbm> brok: javi jel radi
<dbm> :)
<Atlantic777> brok: ili samo ~/.tarsh ili ono
<brok> Atlantic777
<brok> nece ni jedna
<brok> zapravo prva hoce ali ne treba mi taj Trash
<brok> nego ovaj na radnoj povrsini
<Atlantic777> a ovaj u ~/.local/share/trash ?
<Atlantic777> Nekada je postojao i paket trash-cli.
<brok> pa u njega udjem ali mi ne treba on
<Atlantic777> Možda ti i to bude od pomoći.
<Milos_SD> Wow, ladno moze NFS share da se mount-uje u win7 :O
<Atlantic777> cool
<Atlantic777> dia samba, die!
<Beretta021> moze moze
<Beretta021> i na xpu
<Milos_SD> i na tom matorcu moze?
<Milos_SD> eh... sto to nisam znao pre :)
<Milos_SD> mucio sam se sa sambom uvek :)
<Beretta021> :)
<dbm> test
<dbm> test
<Beretta021> mb temp 54c hmmm
<dbm> :O
<Beretta021> kloknuo sam cpu malo
<Beretta021> mada on je od 40 do 49
<Beretta021> ne znam sto se chipset tako upalio
<Beretta021> ubacio sam fan 12icu napred u kuciste i temperatura pala za 10c o.O
<Beretta021> bbl
<TildaTurn> <O
#ubuntu-rs 2012-06-08
<joostvb> добро јутро
<nikolam> http://phk.freebsd.dk/sagas/md5crypt_eol.html
<nikolam> Md5crypt Password scrambler is no longer considered safe by author
<TildaTurn> <O
#ubuntu-rs 2012-06-09
<Fantom_> ima koga
<Fantom_> ?
<Fantom_> treba mi pomoc
<Fantom_> tokom instlaacije izledi mi ovo
<Fantom_> izleti*
<Fantom_> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/C/Pt/2eQX3R5a/untitled.jpg
<Fantom_> ajde neko
<Fantom_> molim vas
<Fantom_> ???
<Fantom_> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/C/Pt/2eQX3R5a/untitled.jpg
<Fantom_> pomoc
<nemanjaaaa> ajde pomoc PLSSSS
<nemanjaaaa> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/C/Pt/2eQX3R5a/untitled.jpg
<nemanjaaaa> nzm sta da uradim
#ubuntu-rs 2012-06-10
<joostvb> добро јутро
<TildaTurn> <O
* Atlantic777 changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице | Први пут  сте овде?  Погледајте http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | За слање дужег текста користите http://goo.gl/ixcN9 |  Необавезно ћаскање на#ubuntu-rs-offtopic
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице | Први пут  сте овде?  Погледајте http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | За слање дужег текста користите http://goo.gl/ixcN9 |  Необавезно ћаскање на#ubuntu-rs-offtopic | | Нови број часописа ЛиБРЕ! https://libre.l
* Atlantic777 changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to:  Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне
<Atlantic777>           заједнице | Први пут  сте овде?  Погледајте http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | За слање дужег текста
<Atlantic777>           користите http://goo.gl/ixcN9 |  Необавезно ћаскање на#ubuntu-rs-offtopic | | Нови број
<Atlantic777> pu sunce mu :D
<dbm> zaje'ba ga
<dbm> :D
* Atlantic777 changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице | Први пут  сте овде?  Погледајте http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | За слање дужег текста користите http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Novi broj časopisa LiBRE! https://libre.lugons.org
<Atlantic777> e'o ga
<dbm> Atlantic777: davno bese kad sam bio kod lugons :D
<dbm> milobit, i ostala kompanija
<dbm> ntc
<Atlantic777> pa svrati nam opet na #lugons ;)
<dbm> Bila neka obuka sta ja znam, 2005-6
<dbm> zaboravio sam, u ns pored Mozarta
<dbm> :)
<Anpu> https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138/posts
<Anpu> kubuntu g+
<acinic_> Poz
<acinic_> Razume se neko u ove izvestaje o bagovima. Prijavio sam bag!
<Icy_blue> koji bag?
<acinic_> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=677814   gaupol | general | 0.19.2    Osmo Salomaa <otsaloma> changed:              What    |Removed                     |Added  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------              Status|UNCONFIRMED                 |NEEDINFO                  CC|                            |otsaloma@iki.fi    --- Comment #1 from Osmo Salomaa <otsaloma@iki.fi> 2012-06
<lubotu3> Gnome bug 677814 in general "Gaupol" [Normal,Needinfo]
<acinic_> (In reply to comment #0)  > locale.setlocale(locale.LC_ALL, "")    This is what Python documentation recommends be done. "This sets the locale for  all categories to the user’s default setting (typically specified in the LANG  environment variable)."    http://docs.python.org/library/locale.html#locale.setlocale    > Locale: sr_RS.ascii    Is your locale really set to that? Can you write Serbian in ASCII? To my  knowledge ASCII
<acinic_> Nista ja ovo ne razumem!
<acinic_> Gaupol se ne dize na Mintu 13.
<Icy_blue> hm.. aj sačekaj da se neko od iskusinijih javi da ti pomogne oko toga
<acinic_> locale.setlocale(locale.LC_ALL
<acinic_> Ok
<acinic_> Ovo mi se nesto cini da je kljuc svega
<acinic_> Posto ni Conky ne radi.
<Icy_blue> ni conky?
<Icy_blue> koje okruženje koristiš?
<acinic_> Ni jedna varijanta Conky-a ne radi
<acinic_> Mint default Cinnamon
<acinic_> I kod Conky-a kada ga pokrenem iz terminala dobijam neku poruku tipa "locale"
<acinic_> https://libre.lugons.org/
#ubuntu-rs 2013-06-03
<cvexkeks> Pozdrav, ceo sistem mi prikazuje kukice i kvačice umesto naših šđčćž. Zbog toga ne mogu da otvorim office dokumenta sa tim slovima.Locale mi izbacuje LANG=en_GB.ISO-8859-1 LANGUAGE=en_GB:sr:en LC_CTYPE="en_GB.ISO-8859-1" i sve ostalo je sr_RS.UTF-8@latin
<cvexkeks> Kubuntu 13.04, ali pretpostavljam da je isti sistem, nisam rekao tastatura radi OK, kuca sva naša slova u svim programima
<promis> da nije do fonta?
<cvexkeks> menjao sam, ista stvar
<cvexkeks> locale locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory LANG=en_GB.ISO-8859-1 LANGUAGE=en_GB:sr:en LC_CTYPE="en_GB.ISO-8859-1" LC_NUMERIC=sr_RS.UTF-8@latin LC_TIME=sr_RS.UTF-8@latin LC_COLLATE="en_GB.ISO-8859-1" LC_MONETARY=sr_RS.UTF-8@latin LC_MESSAGES="en_GB.I
<cvexkeks> To je ceo ispis
<cvexkeks> mislim da sam sredio, samo da se izlogujem/ulogujem pa se vraćam
<cvexkeks> @promis sve vratio posle restarta
#ubuntu-rs 2013-06-05
<nikolam> Hoce biti direktnog prenosa iz Zajecara sa predstavljanja Ubuntu ili bar snimka?
<Atlantic777> nikolam: za direktan prenos nisam siguran, ali sam čuo da se nešto šuška o snimku.
<Atlantic777> Dakle, skoro sigurno možemo da očekujemo snimak.
<nikolam> Atlantic777, na Dan slobode softvera, to se svelo na postalvjanje jedne Veb kamere na laptop koji sedi na stolici
<nikolam> i koji salje direktan prenos na Ustream
<Atlantic777> I nadam se da ćemo se složiti da to nije baš najbolje radilo. :)
<Atlantic777> Kamera jeste bilo tamo, ali prenos... :D
<nikolam> posle odatle moze da gleda uzivo, naknadno pokupi, okaci na jutjub, torente, itd
<Atlantic777> pokušao sam nešto slično za drugi balccon, google hangout on air, to radi super
<Atlantic777> samo je problem ozvučenje
<Atlantic777> a i kvalitet neta
<nikolam> Atlantic777, ja sam bio tada tamo, i s obzirom da sam posle mogao da vidim snimak, meni je to sasvim okej.
<nikolam> Internet mora da postoji.
<Atlantic777> da, ali upload rate mora da bude konstantan, ping da bude ok...
<nikolam> Ko inace to dela u Zajecaru?
<Atlantic777> valjda njihov hacklab pa su ubuntu i libre gosti
<Atlantic777> i libre office i LiBRE! časopis*
<nikolam> da to, ko od Ubuntovaca ide, jel ti ides?
<nikolam> Ne znam u stvari koga su sve zvali, deluje vrlo lepo kao ideja
<nikolam> mislim od gostiju
<nikolam> Inace, ima uslova da se nesto slicno i vece odrzava u Vrnjackoj Banji, takodje. Ima uslova za boravak predavaca i aktivista, ako se organizuju posetioci i oni koji bi da pohadjaju i borave tokom desavanja.
<Atlantic777> Ne, ja imam obaveza oko fakulteta, ne mogu ni da mrdnem.
<Atlantic777> A ko iz ubuntu ekipe ide, nisam siguran. Verovatno Ubuntu i Bojče.
<Atlantic777> Mislim, Uroš i Bojče. :D
<z0ran> nikolam, sta ima u vrnjackoj banji i kad
<nikolam> z0ran, ima kad napravimo. U banji ima lepa biblioteka sa projektorom i salom koja bi izasal u susret i ima gde da se ode od predavaca i ucesnika.
<z0ran> znam, to mi je jedno od omiljenih mesta, rado bih posetio bilo sat da se organizuje
<nikolam> bas bilo sta? O:> :D
<aleeexaa> zna li neko kako da spojim prazan prostor sa /home koristeci gparted?
<nikolam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/448413
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 448413 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub2 parses kernel parameters with $ as shell variables" [Medium,Fix released]
<nikolam> Ako saljete neke parametre kernelu, morate u GRUB2 staviti karakter "\" pre "$".
<nikolam> Tako sam sa 2 komande memmap i uz hex brojeve memorije, podesio da sistem ne koristi 2 opsega memorijskih adresa.
<nikolam> za nekoriscenje 2 128Mb opsega pocev od 256MB i 768MB adresa ide ovako  memmap=0x8000000\$0x10000000 memmap=0x8000000\$0x30000000
<nikolam> tako da mogu da koristim 768MB od 1GB, posto su 2 cipa od 128MB na tom modulu bila neispravna. Mozda bude nekad korisno nekome :P
<nikolam> I da, memmap se stavlja posle 'ro' a pre 'splash' ;p
<nikolam> Sad samo da to "zapamti i GRUB2 da to ne menja pri unapredjenjima jezgra... :P
<need_help> dobro vece
<need_help> ima li koga ovde?
<need_help> hello
<need_help> ima li koga?
<opetnaistommestu> .
#ubuntu-rs 2013-06-06
<dragan99> ovo je crnjak veka: Marble - desktop globe similar to google earth http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-linux-mint-15-olivia
<TildaTurn> http://linuxers.org/article/marble-atlas-your-desktop
<TildaTurn> jos dobijes pride i Venus, Mars and Moon :)
<dragan99> TildaTurn: Probao sam bleda kopija, ali moze da posluzi jer u Debilijanu Google-earth kod mene nece da radi, gresku koju javlja to se vuce godinama
<TildaTurn> pa radi lepo preko browsera
<TildaTurn>  Google-earth
<dragan99> googlao sam i pune su stranice te greske, navodno kriv google a to isto u drugim distroima radi
<dragan99> kako? The Google Earth Plugin is currently only available on Windows and Mac OS X 10.6+.
<TildaTurn> http://maps.google.rs/maps
<dragan99> sad i ja nadjoh, to je prihvatljivo, stavljam ga u bookmarks, hvala
<dragan99> dobra fora, ucrtane su opstinske granice za Beogradske opstine, uf to mi je trebalo kad sam radio u opstini da li je nadleznost te opstine u kojoj sam radio ili neke druge gradske opstine
<ererer> o
<ererer> DODJITE OVDE IMA I KAMERA    http://balkan-chat.edicy.co/
<ererer> http://balkan-chat.edicy.co/
#ubuntu-rs 2013-06-08
<Kostic> Мозила Фондација и Теленор су били крајње дарежљиви. Сви који су присуствовали данашњем Developer's Day-у су добили на поклон развојни Geeksphone Peak/Keon. :))
<TildaTurn> Kostic, a ugovor, itd? kako je to reseno? :)
<Kostic> TildaTurn: Поклоњено бреј! :D
<Kostic> Биће ускоро неко такмичење које организује Теленор.
<Kostic> Прво место 5к евра, друго 3 а треће 1000 евра. :)
<TildaTurn> aha, ok. ako vas posle ne lupaju po dzepu, lepo onda
<nekinik> ljudi, jedno pitanje
<nekinik> kako da povecam /home particiju? imam slobodan prostor
<nekinik> a sad hocu da prebacim tu free memory na /home
<nekinik> kako?
#ubuntu-rs 2014-06-04
<zolja> Atlantic777:  IP -iova ima ko govana da prostis
 * zolja ipak jednog dana cemo srusimo 'lugonse';(
<fantastic001> drugar je prikljucio LG Z1 na ubuntu ali nece da mu otvori slike sa telefona
<fantastic001> tek kad ih prebaci na hdd mu radi
<fantastic001> koliko sam skontao fon koristi mtp sto sam googlao i to je neki protokol izgleda
<fantastic001> cudno mi kako ga nije prepoznao kao normalan usb
<fantastic001> zna li neko do cega moze biti problem ?
#ubuntu-rs 2014-06-08
<cvoro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILHL-Fgn4c  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhpT3eAEEvA odo dodo ;(
#ubuntu-rs 2015-06-03
<lome> dungodung:  kako da promeni IP adresu?
<lome> https://lugons.org/ riknuo Nemam pristup na sajt ?
 * lome morebit da je Togo daleko nje lako stici do 'bit -ovaca;(
<lome> nema nikog ni odje odo
#ubuntu-rs 2015-06-05
<nikolam> ko ne zeli da mu se prekida zvuk/muzika ako se zakljuca ekran, neka deinstalira light-locker i instalira stari xscreensaver.
<nikolam> Plus cuvari ekrana zaista rade
<gavran> #ubuntu-sr
<gavran> ?
<gavran> hm ko je -sr a ko -rs?
<gavran> Beretta021: !
<gavran> ^^
<gavran> dungodung:
<gavran> TildaTurn:
<gavran> :)
<gavran> jeli izasao windows 10?
 * gavran ni psa da lane a kamoli cojk da se javi:(
<gavran> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUEGizVzLmU
 * gavran odo dodo nemogu da prekinem vaj krug muzike
#ubuntu-rs 2016-06-08
<nikolam> zna neko zasto ne radi http://otvorenidokument.com/ i ko to odrzava?
#ubuntu-rs 2017-06-05
<Inf4m0us> sta znaci ovo libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
#ubuntu-rs 2017-06-10
<gmo> samo za  Atlantic777 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<gmo> samo za Atlantic777 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
 * gmo ;( Atlantic777 si ti sad na redu;)
<gmo> skupio sam svu 'milobit' gardu
<gmo> ;(
<gmo> na nisan
#ubuntu-rs 2018-06-06
<nikolam> how can I keep using Xubuntu desktop in one language and write with another?
<nikolam> I like, select chinese to try to write, but Chinese eupport seems only to work if I select Chinese as the main interface language in lightdm when I am logging in.
<nikolam> I would like to run those support apps to write Chinese, if ai Am using english locale for Xfce/Xubuntu
<Wolffy> :-)
<Wolffy> I Wollfy I
<Wolffy> Had insaled UBUNTU on Windows 8.1
<Wolffy> installed
<Wolffy> UBUNTU 16.04
<Wolffy> Family 74LS TTL
<Wolffy> Anyone does work here
<Wolffy> Does anyone work here
<Wolffy> TTL circuits
#ubuntu-rs 2018-06-07
<Wollfy> Hello world F1
<Wolffy> Wolffy
<Wolffy> Wolfenstein
<Wolffy> #ubuntu-rs
#ubuntu-rs 2018-06-09
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILHL-Fgn4c
<milobit-> nema mi dungodunga?
<milobit-> moje uzdanice
 * milobit- mora da je na odmoru:)
 * milobit- samo za Atlantic777 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5-dmGvAlSo
#ubuntu-rs 2018-06-10
 * morebit morebit da sam milobit ;(
 * morebit vrag mi zatro trag;)
<morebit> sta kaze Jovan na ve moje buloazi?
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A14ABmHqfjE
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlCoD-9qTB0
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi :)
<milobit-> vidim da odje ima bitovaca
<milobit-> kako ti dungodung :)
 * milobit- nadam se da ti nisi 'bitovac'
<milobit-> i Jovan se pod stare dane javi:)
<milobit-> nek cuva unuke
<milobit-> nek se mane politike
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<avetinja> odo dodo :)
<avetinja> i to mi je jedina mana
#ubuntu-rs 2019-06-03
<milobit-> kako ste ljudi:)
<milobit-> imali koja 'avetinja' vodje?
<milobit-> nesto mi treba
 * milobit- ko ljeba;(a kruh ne jedem;)
<milobit-> nema mi 'brata' azijata Nema mi ni ljute guje. Nema mi ni 'malog fantastiko. Ostadok sam ka u gorii vuk i hajduk I moreme nocne muce
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQFN_dAPEA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObA3PpWCWBw
 * milobit- placem 'brate' azijatu i cuvam te jer si mi brat 'janicar'
 * milobit- ucila me moj baka Cuvaj 'brata' janicara;)
<milobit-> a imala je jednu manu
<milobit-> govorila je nemoj 'bulu' zeniti
<milobit-> radije katplkinju?! nisam je nika razumija
<milobit-> katolkinju*
<milobit-> Simana se zvala
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> da pocinem
<milobit-> akobogda da osvanem
#ubuntu-rs 2019-06-04
<milobit-> kakoste ljudi:)
<milobit-> pozdrav z mog 'brata' azijata SRERTAN MU PRAZNIK:)
<milobit-> nije vo moje pisanje No google-ovo-(
<milobit-> ja sam samo mali igrac
 * milobit- jos me  zovu. ps. navodjena raketa;(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4yqcef-ZC4
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Xv6Q6OCHgw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdiu8lZBeFk
<milobit-> nadam se i verujen da vi nije turski kanal
<milobit-> i da na gresim dusu na vaj veliki Turski dan
<milobit-> nadam se  da sam na stpskom kanalu
<milobit-> i ptovodim svoje obicaje
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObA3PpWCWBw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYMpBcVSghY
<milobit-> samo za mog 'brata ' azijata
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcvwoSCl52Y
#ubuntu-rs 2019-06-07
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi :)
 * milobit- jos me zovu 'vaska karavlaska' :)
 * milobit- ma to mi je jedina 'mana'
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vQv6hlzozs
<milobit-> dje je moj 'brat' bajo
<milobit-> odnija ga djavo
<milobit-> ce se jopet kavga zadjenje;(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGGlNGO5AsA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0AppwDKH6w
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0AppwDKH6w
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0AppwDKH6w
<milobit-> hm
<milobit-> ni vaske da lane
<milobit-> al kmol cijka da prozbori ;(
<milobit-> cojka*
 * milobit- zatajile nvaske karavlaske;(
<milobit-> vaske*
<milobit-> svita se sptema
<milobit-> a Djoko se oprema ;(
 * vaska-karavlaska to mi je jedina mana:)
<vaska-karavlaska> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<vaska-karavlaska> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<vaska-karavlaska> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<vaska-karavlaska> oj ljudi!
<vaska-karavlaska> imal vodje kog vlaha il  turcina  da mi zaystavi mozak!:(vodje!
 * vaska-karavlaska milobit jr omanuo;(
<vaska-karavlaska> sicar nosi
<vaska-karavlaska> i stim se ponosi;(
<vaska-karavlaska> ja nis ne odlucujujem
<vaska-karavlaska> no sam glimeni golub;(
 * vaska-karavlaska to mi je jedina mana
<vaska-karavlaska> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<vaska-karavlaska> joj ljudi
<vaska-karavlaska> izdade me 'baba' :(
 * vaska-karavlaska  moram idem da sredim  stanje ;))))),
<vaska-karavlaska>  menick milobit
<vaska-karavlaska> hm
<vaska-karavlaska>  baba me zeza
 * vaska-karavlaska cu je smirim;(
<milobit-> pomalo me mozak izdaje
<milobit-> a 'baba' i stanju drzi
<milobit-> me
<milobit-> odom doddo
<milobit-> pamet mi se muti
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3NpGSfs01g
<milobit-> ljudi borim se s mozgom
 * milobit- kauri me slabo drze;(
 * milobit- a vlasi mi mira nedaju
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit->  da poniknem
<milobit-> a mozda i i svanem
#ubuntu-rs 2019-06-09
<milobit-> kakoste ljudi:)
 * milobit- jos me zovu 'vaska karvlaska'
<milobit-> a rodze sam Zecanin
<milobit-> Vidjo danas 'brata' azijata;(
<milobit-> ima ga bogumi sta;(
<milobit-> a uzame uvek moja 'baba' ja je jos zovem 'masinakobila uzi'
<milobit-> ponekad samo malo suzi
<milobit-> joj evoje
<milobit-> stizee 'baba' uzi
<milobit-> ljudi moram idem
#ubuntu-rs 2020-06-02
<morebit> evo brace Jugovica :)
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
<morebit> moju 'babu'  zovu  'uzi'
 * morebit stalno bi s nekim da se guzi ;)
<morebit> a to joj je jedina mana ;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQFN_dAPEA
